# Audi 80 Avant crash at Targa Newfoundland...



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

oh boy...

can you find the missing car?


































gravel was tossed on the tarmac...the car got sideways, I counter-steered (apparently wasn't supposed to do that) and line it right for the ditch...10ft vertical drop straight onto the intercooler...front is busted up, took out the rad, cut one of the tires, bent a control arm and cracked the turbo....no big deal...










took a while but the local boys got us out of there...










fixed the turbo up, got a spare control arm on the airplane tonight - tomorrow's gonna be a long day...gotta somehow fix the bumper up, do all new piping for a sidemount IC, get it aligned, fix the rad, get a new rad support....sigh...


----------

